
Ask HN: What features would your ideal k8s ARO tool have? - gscho
Hi all. 
I&#x27;m currently working on a GUI-based tool for creating&#x2F;generating&#x2F;managing kubernetes manifests. It will have a similar approach to gitlab &quot;autodevops&quot; where you can add a k8s connection and manage your releases except you won&#x27;t have to create the manifests by hand but rather through the GUI. I&#x27;d love to here from anyone who has interest in such a tool or even anyone who thinks this won&#x27;t work. Any features you&#x27;d like to see in a tool like this?
======
verdverm
How would this work under automation, like in a CI/CD pipeline?

~~~
gscho
Right now the plan is to provide an integration API that you can use to
trigger a k8s deployment from your CI tool of choice. Some more common CI
systems like Jenkins will have their own step in the release workflow which
will allow you to trigger a job for example, much like Azure DevOps.

